# Need help to identify if this is asbestos



## goobertime (Mar 19, 2016)

all looks like fiberglass, see if you cant find any with backing paper and a name on it..


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

It appears to be fiberglass batting with a bunch of trash in it. 

Keep in mind you should still wear proper PPE when dealing with Fiberglass.


----------



## lxrubin (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks. Yes I wore a special jumpsuit i got at canadian tire and a dust mask that seals my nose and mouth. I also made sure to not disturb the insulation in case it was asbestos.

The house had an addition put in in the 70's, and all this insulation should be from then or later. Theres a few different types so some is visibly newer than others. The second to last picture is of some stuff that was under the original roof from 1955, so that has me worried. That hole leads to some wiring that I want to change out, so I will be manipulating it. My understanding is that asbestos was always loose like vermiculite, while the batts are most likely fiberglass.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

It looks like you are safe---the only insulation that contains asbestos,that I have ever run across, is Vermiculite---a natural mineral that was used up until the 1950s--

It is a granule about the size of a pea.

It is still used as a soil additive in potting soil.


----------

